# Ubisoft threatens legal action over pornographic depiction of Jade Raymond



## fxu (Nov 16, 2007)

http://img289.imageshack.us/img_viewer_framed.php?loc=img289&image=nikki141qc3ft.jpg&gal=img289/7132/narutobday5zn.gif


Source

It's a post in the SA forums.



			
				LowTax said:
			
		

> I dont know what they're talking about here but it probably relates to you guys and even if it doesn't it's still your fault and I'm furious here and I'll never forgive you in a thousand years or in a million years or a thousand million years ever, I'm shutting this forum down and replacing it with a Neopets trainer guide
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[DLMURL="http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?p=11888494#post11888494"]To see the comic, you must be able to access the Bathhouse, since it depicts sexual intercourse.[/DLMURL]

You can try and post it in this thread, if you get banned, good for you.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 16, 2007)

I fapped. 

 edit : message too short.

 I fapped - twice.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 16, 2007)

that wasnt very vile at all wtf are they talking about.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 16, 2007)

I could do worse. With tentacles and ero guro and shit.


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 16, 2007)

Ubisoft are a bunch of babies.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 18, 2007)

It's freedom of speech, just because Jade Raymond gets upset doesn't mean they have to threaten to sue. 



that's the group photo for Assassin's Creed, believe it or not.


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 18, 2007)

Pix plz, I can't see it Raymond is hawt.


----------



## Xion (Nov 18, 2007)

a.) Who's Jude Redmend?

b.)  Ubisoft...


----------



## Seren (Nov 18, 2007)

Scared Link said:


> It's freedom of speech, just because Jade Raymond gets upset doesn't mean they have to threaten to sue.
> 
> 
> 
> that's the group photo for Assassin's Creed, believe it or not.




Freedom of speech isn't absolute- if that picture was peddled as 'Jade Raymond doing (insert dirty thing here)', it can be a liable offense. Libel or something like that. (It's been a decade since I took a law course, cut me some slack with the terminology!)


----------



## Pein (Nov 18, 2007)

II Xion II said:


> a.) Who's Jude Redmend?
> 
> b.)  Ubisoft...





she produces video games


----------



## Xion (Nov 18, 2007)

Pein said:


> she produces video games



Oh. 

I'd hit it.


----------



## Sexta Espada (Nov 18, 2007)

Oh shit.

This had better not spread to hentai.


----------



## Trov (Nov 18, 2007)

Seren said:


> Freedom of speech isn't absolute- if that picture was peddled as 'Jade Raymond doing (insert dirty thing here)', it can be a liable offense. Libel or something like that. (It's been a decade since I took a law course, cut me some slack with the terminology!)


True. Freedom of speech isn't absolute, it only stops gov't from censoring the people as well, it doesn't stop person A from stopping person B.
Too many young people(I feel old) don't realize that and misuse the term.

To the point though. I would have never heard or seen this thing if Ubisoft didn't do this. Also, the comic most likely made a point in that she may have been used by Ubisoft as fanservice for the game.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 18, 2007)

Pein said:


> she produces video games



DAAAAAAAAMN, nyugga. If only I had my german penis pump on me.


----------



## TDM (Nov 18, 2007)

You know what would be awesome? Access to the bathhouse.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Nov 18, 2007)

Pein said:


> she produces video games



I'd hit that aswell.But what exactly does she do?


----------



## Mike Hunt (Nov 18, 2007)

Damn shes hot...


----------



## Seren (Nov 18, 2007)

From wiki:

_Jade Raymond is a video game producer and a host of G4's program The Electric Playground along with Tommy Tallarico, Victor Lucas, Julie Stoffer and Geoff Keighley.



Raymond has a computer science degree from McGill University and her first job was programming games for Sony. A few years later, she moved into a producer role at EA, and she has since been producing games. Most recently, Jade Raymond was the producer of Ubisoft's action-adventure game Assassin's Creed._


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 18, 2007)

Guess we should all just be glad that Kishimoto apparently has a sense of humor.


----------



## scottlw (Nov 18, 2007)

lol in his quote it says her job yet hes to stupid to read it and askes what she does. how funny


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 18, 2007)

I'd hit it. Anyway, lol Lowtax.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Nov 18, 2007)

I was a bit confused,producing could mean programming etc.
I'm glad you found it funny


----------



## Yondaime the Hokage (Nov 18, 2007)

Ubisoft to the resucue!
They should need to focus more on their games and stop looking at those pics of her.


----------

